# Leeds Championship Show



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Anyone going? We'll be there on the Saturday - hope the weather is as good as it was last year


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

friday for us...


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Saturday for us, rotties ahve a canny entry of 102, very go0d considering some of the entries we've had this year!! Am looking ofrward to a fairly relaxing day as I only have my friends bitch to handle in Post Grad, I didnt enter my boy, decided he needs a rest for now to mature a bit more

So I will be camping up beside the Judges table and watching proceedings!


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Spellweaver said:


> Anyone going? We'll be there on the Saturday - hope the weather is as good as it was last year


i will be there Saturday as well with my bunch


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

Not going myself but the chinese crested I want if I could actually persuade Dad will be there  That gives me an idea perhaps I could persuade Dad to go to the show and come back with a dog :wink5:


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Friday for us...


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

We're the sunday with our smooth coat chihuahua and our friends Boston terrier.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Where can I find details out about the show? Fancy trying to go on the Saturday but don't know times etc., as haven't ever been before.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

BeagleOesx said:


> Where can I find details out about the show? Fancy trying to go on the Saturday but don't know times etc., as haven't ever been before.


all the details are in the schedule

http://www.highampress.co.uk/leeds.pdf


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for that noushka05, I assume that anyone can go just to watch - sorry if this seems to be a really silly question but have never been to a dog show before, but would love to go to see all the different breeds.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

BeagleOesx said:


> Thanks for that noushka05, I assume that anyone can go just to watch - sorry if this seems to be a really silly question but have never been to a dog show before, but would love to go to see all the different breeds.


You can yes - sometimes there is a charge to enter - some other shows charge for car-parking (this lets them get around the 'docking' rules.

You won't be able to take your own dogs with you though.

Hope you ahve a good time if you go - and good luck to all entered,


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

BeagleOesx said:


> Thanks for that noushka05, I assume that anyone can go just to watch - sorry if this seems to be a really silly question but have never been to a dog show before, but would love to go to see all the different breeds.


no problem...yes you can go and watch, but i dont think you can take any unentered dogs into the show ground a lot of shows do have a tent for them but as ive never used the facilty im not sure if you have to let them know before the closing date for show entries....anyway sorry for rabbiting on i bet you wernt even taking a dog were you


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> no problem...yes you can go and watch, but i dont think you can take any unentered dogs into the show ground a lot of shows do have a tent for them but as ive never used the facilty im not sure if you have to let them know before the closing date for show entries....anyway sorry for rabbiting on i bet you wernt even taking a dog were you


:lol: Nope, tbh I wasn't thinking of taking my 2, I didn't think they would be allowed - especially as they are not show dogs.

Thanks for the info, I am very tempted to make sure I can go as think it would be very enjoyable to watch.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

BeagleOesx said:


> :lol: Nope, tbh I wasn't thinking of taking my 2, I didn't think they would be allowed - especially as they are not show dogs.
> 
> Thanks for the info, I am very tempted to make sure I can go as think it would be very enjoyable to watch.


lmao trust me

Leeds is my favourite venue... if you go look out for the Red kites theres loads of the flying around Harewood:thumbup:


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

BeagleOesx said:


> Where can I find details out about the show? Fancy trying to go on the Saturday but don't know times etc., as haven't ever been before.


i will be there saturday with three dogs will find out what time am getting there , but u are more than welcome to come in on one of my passes if u like but u will need to meet me and hold a dog lol lol


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

leoti said:


> i will be there saturday with three dogs will find out what time am getting there , but u are more than welcome to come in on one of my passes if u like but u will need to meet me and hold a dog lol lol


Wow, that is a very kind offer but not sure if hubby is wanting to tag along with me or whether he's staying at home to go walking with our 2 so might not be able to take you up on it. If not, let me know what time you will be there and I'll def try to find you and meet you & your crew


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

BeagleOesx said:


> Wow, that is a very kind offer but not sure if hubby is wanting to tag along with me or whether he's staying at home to go walking with our 2 so might not be able to take you up on it. If not, let me know what time you will be there and I'll def try to find you and meet you & your crew


well i have three passes so dont worry hubby can tag along as well


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

too far for me and the wrong judge lol.......................good luck to you all who have entered x


----------

